# Why is word printing out the filename/directory?



## NikiGlamour (Aug 25, 2009)

Every single time I go to print anything from microsoft word, it will also print (on a secondary page) the filename, directory, template, title, subject, author, etc etc etc.

I am baffled of how to turn this off. I have tried everything and I am about to lose my mind. I am wasting countless sheets of company letterhead everytime I print. Please! Please! Help! How do I turn this off????


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

go to word > Tools > Options > Print tab > uncheck Document Properties under Include with Document


----------



## NikiGlamour (Aug 25, 2009)

tosh9i: you are a GENIUS!!!!!! Thank you SOOOOOO much


----------



## Kathy Lee (Jul 20, 2009)

tosh9i said:


> go to word > Tools > Options > Print tab > uncheck Document Properties under Include with Document


Are you talking about it for Microsoft 2003. I am working with 2007. Is there the same item *Document Properties *in Word 2007? I am trying to figure out it, but didn't find something like that under the Print tab in Word Options. Can you help? Thank you.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

http://word2007.tips.net/Pages/T005935_Extra_Pages_Printed_with_Document.html


----------



## Kathy Lee (Jul 20, 2009)

Tosh, thank you so much for your help. It's helpful. Microsoft Word has many options that deserve my further attention because I am not clear about their exact effect unless I come into trouble with some of them. 
Once again, thank you!


----------



## shumaker212 (Jan 29, 2010)

Try Print Directory....

From here : http://www.print-directory.com


----------

